# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κουτάβι Akita.

## kwstas.m

Παιδιά ψάχνω για θηλυκό κουτάβι ράτσας Akita χρώματος μπεζ άλλα και λευκό δεν έχω πρόβλημα.  αν ξέρετε κανέναν που να χαρίζει, ειδοποιήστε με προσωπικό με μήνυμα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Naylia

Θέλεις και Ακίτα και μπες-λευκό και να χαρίζεται.Για τη φυλή γνωρίζεις τίποτα;Γιατί τις προάλλες είδα να πηγαίνουν ένα Ακίτα για ευθανασία,ενός χρονού,επειδή αυτός που το πήρε δεν είχε ιδέα και το σκυλί το έδινε γιατι είχε γινει επιθετικό.
Τόσα αδέσποτα περιμένουν στις φιλοζωικές. Αν θέλεις Ακίτα,πήγαινε απευθύνσου σε εκτροφείο και μάθε όσα μπορείς για τη φυλή πριν το αποκτήσεις.Δεν πρόκειται κανείς να σου δώσει Ακίτα ''δωρεάν''.Καλή τύχη.

----------


## Steliosan

Για εκτροφη το παει ο Κωστας  ::  τι να κανει ο ανθρωπος σε τετοια εποχη που ζουμε.

----------


## ilie

> Θέλεις και Ακίτα και μπες-λευκό και να χαρίζεται.Για τη φυλή γνωρίζεις τίποτα;Γιατί τις προάλλες είδα να πηγαίνουν ένα Ακίτα για ευθανασία,ενός χρονού,επειδή αυτός που το πήρε δεν είχε ιδέα και το σκυλί το έδινε γιατι είχε γινει επιθετικό.
> Τόσα αδέσποτα περιμένουν στις φιλοζωικές. Αν θέλεις Ακίτα,πήγαινε απευθύνσου σε εκτροφείο και μάθε όσα μπορείς για τη φυλή πριν το αποκτήσεις.Δεν πρόκειται κανείς να σου δώσει Ακίτα ''δωρεάν''.Καλή τύχη.


Επιτλους καποιος που ξερει.
Παλι καλα που τα ειπες εσυ γιατι εγω θα τα ελεγα πιο ασχημα.

----------


## xrisam

Είναι όντως τόσο επιθετικά τα ακιτά? 

Ο μπαμπάς μου έχει τρέλα με  τα σκυλιά και έχω μεγαλώσει ως παιδί με ντομπερμαν, πιτ μπούλ, μωλοσό  και εγω και τα αδέρφια μου (τώρα πία υιοθετούμε απο το δόμο), τα φιλάγαμε μέχρι και στο στόμα :eek:  :eek:  (τώρα μεγαλώσαμε δεν τα κάνουμε αυτά...άντε σε καμία μυτούλα!!!)

Υ.Γ. Ηλέκτρα φανταστικές η φωτό σου στο Site σου. :Happy0045: Τρελάθηκα με τα σκυλία και την γάτα στο about me.

----------


## stephan

> Είναι όντως τόσο επιθετικά τα ακιτά? 
> 
> Ο μπαμπάς μου έχει τρέλα με  τα σκυλιά και έχω μεγαλώσει ως παιδί με ντομπερμαν, πιτ μπούλ, μωλοσό  και εγω και τα αδέρφια μου (τώρα πία υιοθετούμε απο το δόμο), τα φιλάγαμε μέχρι και στο στόμα (τώρα μεγαλώσαμε δεν τα κάνουμε αυτά...άντε σε καμία μυτούλα!!!)


 :Sign0006: 
Κανενα σκυλι δεν γεννιέται αποκλειστικά επιθετικό απλα μερικες ράτσες ειναι λιγοτερο ανεκτικές ή δεν εχουν την αίσθηση της δυναμης τους. Κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστό ειναι θέμα εκπαίδευσης, πχ ενα ανεκπαίδευτο τσιουαουα μπορει να ειναι πολυ πιο επιθετικό και οξύθυμο απο ενα εκπαιδευμένο πιτ-μπουλ.  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Παιδια εχετε βγει εντελως εκτος θεματος. 

Ο Κωστας εβαλε μια αγγελια εαν υπαρχει καποιος να του χαρισει ενα κουταβακι ρατσας Akita. 

Δεν εχει κανεις! το δικαιωμα να τον ειρωνευεται αλλα και ουτε να τον κρινει για αυτο. 

Εαν το θελει ο συγγραφεας, μπορουμε να σβησουμε ολα τα ασχετα Off topic.

----------


## ilie

> Παιδια εχετε βγει εντελως εκτος θεματος. 
> 
> Ο Κωστας εβαλε μια αγγελια εαν υπαρχει καποιος να του χαρισει ενα κουταβακι ρατσας Akita. 
> 
> Δεν εχει κανεις! το δικαιωμα να τον ειρωνευεται αλλα και ουτε να τον κρινει για αυτο. 
> 
> Εαν το θελει ο συγγραφεας, μπορουμε να σβησουμε ολα τα ασχετα Off topic.


Απο ποτε ειναι off topic η σωστη αποκτηση σκυλου φιλε μου?????
Αυτο ειναι το μονο on topic σε αυτο το θεμα. Κανεις δεν χαριζει ρατσα. Ρατσα περνεις μονο απο σωστο εκτροφεα αναγνωρισμενο απο τον ΚΟΕ. Αν για σενα αυτα ειναι ειρωνικα σχολια τι να πω.
Οποτε το ατομο που ανοιξε το τοπικ πρπει να μαζεψει σιγα σιγα λεφτα αφου θελει την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα και να παρει τηλ. τον http://www.koe.gr/ να του πουνε για εκτροφεις και να μαθει για την φυλη γιατι το σκυλι δεν ειναι μονο εμφανιση ουτε ο Χατσικο απο την ταινια.

----------


## lagreco69

> Απο ποτε ειναι off topic η σωστη αποκτηση σκυλου φιλε μου?????
> Αυτο ειναι το μονο on topic σε αυτο το θεμα. Κανεις δεν χαριζει ρατσα. Ρατσα περνεις μονο απο σωστο εκτροφεα αναγνωρισμενο απο τον ΚΟΕ. Αν για σενα αυτα ειναι ειρωνικα σχολια τι να πω.
> Οποτε το ατομο που ανοιξε το τοπικ πρπει να μαζεψει σιγα σιγα λεφτα αφου θελει την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα και να παρει τηλ. τον http://www.koe.gr/ να του πουνε για εκτροφεις και να μαθει για την φυλη γιατι το σκυλι δεν ειναι μονο εμφανιση ουτε ο Χατσικο απο την ταινια.



Και με ποια ιδιοτητα και δικαιωμα εσυ φιλη μου???? συμφωνεις, κοβεις και ραβεις στο πως και στο τι θα πρεπει να ζηταει το καθε μελος στην αγγελια του? 

Το καθε μελος εχει το δικαιωμα να ζηταει οτι θελει εντος των κανονων του forum, χωρις να κρινεται. 

Ναι για εμενα αυτα ηταν ειρωνικα σχολια. 

Και αναφερω ξανα για τελαυταια φορα, οτι δεν επιτρεπεται σε κανεναν και για κανεναν λογο να υποβιβαζει τα μελη αυτου του forum στο τι ζητανε και πως ακριβως το ζητανε. ειναι καθαρα δικο τους δικαιωμα αυτο. 

Εγινα κατανοητος?

----------


## ilie

> Και με ποια ιδιοτητα και δικαιωμα εσυ φιλη μου???? συμφωνεις, κοβεις και ραβεις στο πως και στο τι θα πρεπει να ζηταει το καθε μελος στην αγγελια του? 
> 
> Το καθε μελος εχει το δικαιωμα να ζηταει οτι θελει εντος των κανονων του forum, χωρις να κρινεται. 
> 
> Ναι για εμενα αυτα ηταν ειρωνικα σχολια. 
> 
> Και αναφερω ξανα για τελαυταια φορα, οτι δεν επιτρεπεται σε κανεναν και για κανεναν λογο να υποβιβαζει τα μελη αυτου του forum στο τι ζητανε και πως ακριβως το ζητανε. ειναι καθαρα δικο τους δικαιωμα αυτο. 
> 
> Εγινα κατανοητος?


Οκ θα ανοιξω κι εγω ενα θεμα που θα ζηταω να μου χαρισουν παπαγαλο για να τον ταισω στο σκυλο μου. Δεν θα περιμενω κανενα αρνητικο σχολιο ομως οκ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για τον σωστο τροπο αποκτησης σκυλου. Τερμα πια οι ανευθυνες γεννες και τα τσαμπα καθαροαιμα.
Αυτα ειχα να πω. Τελος.

----------


## jk21

Ηλεκτρα εδω δεν ειμαστε για να προωθουμε τα μελη να αγοραζουν ρατσας απο εκτροφεις .Σαν να μου λες οτι πρεπει να χαριζονται μονο κοινα καναρινια και οχι αλλα πουλια ... 

Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι το να παιρνει καποιος ζωο που δεν ξερει να το φροντιζει ειναι λαθος και αν κρινεις (που πιθανοτατα συμβαινει ) οτι το συγκεκριμενο μελος που ανοιξε την αγγελια ειναι ενα απο αυτα ,αλλα και αλλα στην παρεα μας ,καθως και αλλα που θα ενδιαφερθουν για κατι παρομοιο στο μελλον ,σαφως μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα και να μας ενημερωνεις με ενα εκτενες αρθρο για το λαθος που πολλοι κανουν ,ενω παραλληλα θα μπορουσανε να εχουν καποιο αδεσποτο που στριμωχνεται σε ενα φιλοζωικο σωματειο .Οχι ομως στο παρον θεμα ,οπου ξεκαθαρα το μελος ανοιξε μια αγγελια που ειναι εντος κανονων .Αν με αυτη την αγγελια θεωρεις οτι ισως κλεινει το ματι σε εναν εμπορο εκτροφεα ωστε να του πουλησει με πμ ,το ιδιο μπορει να ισχυει για οποιονδηποτε ζητησει να του χαρισουν φθηνα αλλα και ακριβα πουλια .Με αυτο σαν δεδομενο μηπως να κλειναμε την ενοτητα των αγγελιων ή να καναμε σαν διαχειριση τον μυστικο πρακτορα για να μαθαιναμε την εξελιξη της υποθεσης ; 


Συμφωνω μαζι σου στον προβληματισμο σου ,αλλα τον εκφραζεις σε λαθος ενοτητα ,απαιτεις κατι εκτος κανονων και κρινεις τον διαχειριστη που τους εφαρμοζει !

----------


## lagreco69

> Οκ θα ανοιξω κι εγω ενα θεμα που θα ζηταω να μου χαρισουν παπαγαλο για να τον ταισω στο σκυλο μου. Δεν θα περιμενω κανενα αρνητικο σχολιο ομως οκ? 
> Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για τον σωστο τροπο αποκτησης σκυλου. Τερμα πια οι ανευθυνες γεννες και τα τσαμπα καθαροαιμα.
> Αυτα ειχα να πω. Τελος.



Οτι να 'ναι γραψεις! 

Κριμα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Οκ θα ανοιξω κι εγω ενα θεμα που θα ζηταω να μου χαρισουν παπαγαλο για να τον ταισω στο σκυλο μου. Δεν θα περιμενω κανενα αρνητικο σχολιο ομως οκ? 
> Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για τον σωστο τροπο αποκτησης σκυλου. Τερμα πια οι ανευθυνες γεννες και τα τσαμπα καθαροαιμα.
> Αυτα ειχα να πω. Τελος.


Ηλέκτρα ----------> χαλαρά.

Μία αγγελία έβαλε ο άνθρωπος και ζήτησε ένα σκυλάκι αν υπάρχει.

Τι πάει να πει αν είναι ράτσας ή ενα απλό σκυλάκι ?

Ολα το ίδιο είναι.

Για τις τσάμπα γέννες ...και βέβαια έχεις δίκιο αλλά όταν βλέπω παπαγάλο για τροφή σκύλου δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να διαβάσω ξανά μηνυμα σου.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και εμένα δεν μου άρεσε ο τρόπος σου Ηλέκτρα, και γενικά η νοοτροπία μερικών που αποπαίρνουν όσους θέλουν σκύλους ράτσας.
Δεν κατάλαβα, απαγορεύεται δηλαδή να έχουμε σκύλο ράτσας; Και ο δικός μου ράτσας είναι καθαρόαιμος τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν γνωρίζει το μέλος αυτό για το ακίτα ή όχι...το ότι ζητάει χάρισμα δεν μου λέει κάτι εμένα προσωπικά.

----------


## xarhs

ηλεκτρα εκτος απο τα οff τοπικ στην αγγελια που εχω και εγω ενα συνηθειο να κανω αθελα μου μερικες φορες 

εγω θα ηθελα να σου πω κατι αλλο... με το να μιλας ασχημα στον οποιονδηποτε δεν κερδιζεις απολυτως τιποτα.




> Επιτλους καποιος που ξερει.
> Παλι καλα που τα ειπες εσυ γιατι εγω θα τα ελεγα πιο ασχημα.

----------


## vasilis.a

ο καθενας μπορει να ζητησει οτι θελει.αν θα βρει αναταποκριση κανεις δεν ξερει.μακαρι να ειχα ακιτα να του το χαριζα γιατι το εχουμε παρακανει νομιζω με τις μαρκες,με τις ρατσες  κλπ/σε ολα δινουμε τιμη και μαλιστα ακριβη.και γω θελω να μου χαρισουν αγριοπουλια εκτροφης πανακριβα κακο ειναι??το κακο ειναι να με ειρωνευεται καποιος που το ζηταω.και στην τελικη γιατι να ειναι ολα ακριβα και γιατι να μην υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει την ευχαριστηση να δωρισει σε καποιον ακιτα χασκι παγωνια ζακο μακαω.ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε αν και που θα βρεθει αυτο που ζηταει ο καθενας οποτε καλο ειναι να μην σχολιαζουν οσοι δεν εχουν να προσφερουν κατι.

----------


## Peri27

Για μια αγγελια εγινε τοσος πανικος!!! .... Νομιζω πως το 2ο ποστ ηταν αρκετο για να προειδιποιησει τον Κωστα αν ειναι ετοιμος για τετοιο σκυλι και οτι ισως θα δυσκολευτει να βρει ... ολα τα υπολοιπα επιθετικα σχολια καλο θα ηταν να μη γινοντουσαν!!.. Δεν χρειαζεται να κρινουμε κανεναν .. 

οσο γι αυτο τουλαχιστον τραγικο .... oπως και αν υποθηκε!



> Οκ θα ανοιξω κι εγω ενα θεμα που θα ζηταω να μου χαρισουν παπαγαλο για να τον ταισω στο σκυλο μου.


Φιλικα παντα!!

----------


## ninos

Οποιος χαριζει, εχει στο νου του τα παρακατω...

*Οδηγός ανταλλαγής και δωρεάς πτηνών και άλλων ζώων*

----------


## geam

όντως μπορεί τα σχόλια να έγιναν κάπως με υπέρμετρο ζήλο, αλλά για να λέμε τα σύκα, σύκα, και την σκάφη σκάφη, όπως και να το κάνουμε η αγγελία δεν ήταν και η πιο «λογική»....
σαφέστατα ο καθένας μπορεί να ζητάει ότι θέλει, αλλά δεν θα σας κρύψω, πως κι εγω όταν διάβασα την αγγελία, μου δημιουργήθηκε ένα ερωτηματικό,  κι ένα ασυναίσθητο «καλά.... περίμενε....» βγήκε από το στόμα μου...

----------


## saxo_29

Ισως τα λεω λιγο αργα και κατα-ιδρωμενα ..που λενα, αλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ΟΛΟΥΣ που αναφερθηκαν στο θεμα...
Απο ποτε βαζουμε τιμη στην ζωη σε αυτο το φορουμ;;
Ποσο αξιζει ηζωη ενος ζωου ειτε αυτο ειναι καναρινι, γατα, σκυλος..ρατσας ή αδεσποτο;;
Καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο που λεω ακουγεται ουτοπικο γιατι βλεπεις ο ανθρωπος ειναι στη μεση και το οικονομικο συμφερον κανει την ταδε ζωη ποιο πολυτιμη απο την δεινα.
Σεβομαι οτι ενας εκτροφεας ξοδευει χρονο και χρημα στην εκτροφη του και πρεπει να αμειφθει για αυτα, αλλα ποιος εδωσε το δικαιωμα σε οποιονδηποτε να μπορει να πουληησει μια ζωη;

Εαν ειναι σωστο να βαζουμε τιμη πανω στην ζωη ζωου η μη, τοτε μηπως ειναι και σωστο να να λεμε οτι μια ζωη αξιζει 0,50 λεπτα....οσο αξιζει μια σφαιρα δηλαδι.......η ερωτηση δικη μου.....τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

Παντα με εκτιμηση.

----------


## geam

Ο λόγος που «ξέφυγε» το συγκεκριμένο θέμα,  δεν είναι η τιμή – κοστολόγηση  ή  το χάρισμα....  η διαφωνία δημιουργήθηκε λόγω της συγκεκριμένης ράτσας του σκυλιού που ζητήθηκε...  είναι ένα σκυλί με αρκετές «ιδιαιτερότητες» και φυσικά δεν «μπορεί» να το έχει ο καθένας.... δηλαδή δεν είναι παιχνίδι (αδόκιμος όρος) σαν τα σκυλιά του καναπέ, και πρέπει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα ευαισθητοποιημένος και με μεγάλο αίσθημα «ευθύνης» για να το έχεις....
http://www.dogpark.gr/akita-profile/
http://petz-akita.blogspot.de/
http://www.sigmalive.com/news/local/43738
(Υ.Γ.: την τιμή την κανονίζει ο εκτροφέας – ιδιοκτήτης , όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα πουλιά και τις σπάνιες μεταλλάξεις των)

----------


## saxo_29

> με αρκετές «ιδιαιτερότητες» και φυσικά δεν «μπορεί» *να το έχει ο καθένας*.... δηλαδή *δεν είναι παιχνίδι* (αδόκιμος όρος) *σαν τα σκυλιά του καναπέ*, και πρέπει να είσαι* ιδιαίτερα ευαισθητοποιημένος και με μεγάλο αίσθημα «ευθύνης» για να το έχεις.*...
> 
> (Υ.Γ.: την τιμή την κανονίζει ο εκτροφέας – ιδιοκτήτης , όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα πουλιά και τις σπάνιες μεταλλάξεις των)


 Γιωργο, εκτος οτι ειμαι off topic για αλλη μια φορα και ζητω συγνωμη  απο το παιδι με την αγγελια, καθως και την διαχειρηση, αλλα θα διαφωνησω  μαζι σου.
Τι σημαινει δεν μπορει να το εχει ο καθενας; Τι σημαινει δεν ειναι παιχνιδι σαν τα σκυλια του καναπε;
Τι σημαινει πρέπει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα ευαισθητοποιημένος και με μεγάλο αίσθημα «ευθύνης» για να το έχεις....;;;

Δηλαδη τα αλλα σκυλια/ πουλια/ προβατα /αλογα ή οτι δηποτε αλλο ειναι παιχνιδια μας;;
Λογο οτι σε γνωριζω καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις απλα το εκφραζεις καπως που δινει εσφαλμενη εντυπωση αυτη την στιγμη.

Οταν ηθελα να παρω ριγκνεκ, ολοι μου λεγαν ειναι δυσκολο και δυστροπο πουλι και δεν ειναι για τον καθενα...
Ε εγω το πηρα ( οχι δεν το αγορασα απο εκτροφεα, αλλα απο χομπιστα δινοντας του οσα πιστευα οτι ειχε ξοδεξει και εκεινος για να το συντηρησει τον ενα χρονο που το ειχε!!)
Δεν νομιζω οτι δεν εχω ενημερωθει για το ειδος σε ολη την διαρκεια της συγκατοικησης μας!!

Εγω τσαντιζομαι με τον εφτελισμο και την εμποροποιηση της ζωης που βλεπω απο ατομα δηθεν οργανομενα και που "λενε..και λενε" παντα για το καλο του ζωου..

Γιατι ειμαι υποχρεομενος να αγορασω καποια ζωη απο καπου, γιατι ετσι θα μου υποδειξει η καθε συνομοσπονδια κλπ.. που στο φιναλε, απο πορους τον μελον της υπαρχει.
Ποσες φορες μεσα στο φορουμ μας, εχουν χαρηστει σπανια πουλια καθε ειδος γιατι αυτος που το εχει θελει να παει καπου το πουλι οπου θα το φροντισουν, μιας και εκεινος πλεον αδυνατει....γιατι να μην υποθεσουμε οτι το ιδιο μπορει να ισχυει και για αλλα ειδη;

Αυτη την στιγμη εγω φιλοξενω / συγκατοικω με 4 καναρινακια, 2 lovebird και ενα ringneck...τα οποια δεν αγορασα κανενα....μου τα εμπιστευτηκαν ατομα / φιλοι για να ζησουν στον χωρο μου και να τα φροντιζω.

Οσον αφορα την ευθηνη, πιστευω οτι οποια ζωη και να εχεις που φιλοξενεις χρειαζεται την ιδια ευαισθησια και ευθηνη....καμμια ζωη δεν ειναι παιχνιδι.

Στα λεω εσενα Γιωργο απλα για να τα διαβασουν και αλλοι με αφορμη το προηγουμενο ποσταρισμα σου.

Απλα επιμενω και λεω οτι καποιοι/ες συνφορουμιστες καλο ειναι να κατεβουν λιγο απο τα ψιλα αλογα που καβαλανε, μονο και μονο γιατι ανοικουν σε καποια "οργανωση, επιτροπη, οργανισμο κλπ" πισω απο την οποια πιστευουν οτι μπορουν να υποτιμουν ολους τους υπολοιπους  εδω μεσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενη και την διαχειρηση.

----------


## xarhs

> Ισως τα λεω λιγο αργα και κατα-ιδρωμενα ..που λενα, αλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ΟΛΟΥΣ που αναφερθηκαν στο θεμα...
> Απο ποτε βαζουμε τιμη στην ζωη σε αυτο το φορουμ;;
> Ποσο αξιζει ηζωη ενος ζωου ειτε αυτο ειναι καναρινι, γατα, σκυλος..ρατσας ή αδεσποτο;;
> Καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο που λεω ακουγεται ουτοπικο γιατι βλεπεις ο ανθρωπος ειναι στη μεση και το οικονομικο συμφερον κανει την ταδε ζωη ποιο πολυτιμη απο την δεινα.
> Σεβομαι οτι ενας εκτροφεας ξοδευει χρονο και χρημα στην εκτροφη του και πρεπει να αμειφθει για αυτα, αλλα ποιος εδωσε το δικαιωμα σε οποιονδηποτε να μπορει να πουληησει μια ζωη;
> 
> Εαν ειναι σωστο να βαζουμε τιμη πανω στην ζωη ζωου η μη, τοτε μηπως ειναι και σωστο να να λεμε οτι μια ζωη αξιζει 0,50 λεπτα....οσο αξιζει μια σφαιρα δηλαδι.......η ερωτηση δικη μου.....τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.
> Παντα με εκτιμηση.


για μενα κωστα τη ζωη ενος ζωου δεν την εκφραζει ποτε μια τιμη...... γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι ζωη και δεν μετριεται με τιποτα.... 

μερικοι ανθρωποι ομως αν δεν το πληρωσουν δεν το σεβονται κιολας..... δεν ξερω αυτο το ''συναισθημα'' απο που πηγαζει και πως εμφανιζεται αλλα ομως συμβαινει και το εχω ακουσει και δει πολλες φορες γι αυτο γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν καποιον δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα περναει καλα βαζεις μια τιμη για να αποκτησεις μια παραπανω σιγουρια οτι θα το προσεχει καλυτερα...

----------


## Steliosan

Καλα ολα αυτα ρε παιδια αλλα ο συγγραφεας δεν μας εχει πει την γνωμη του.

----------


## vasilis.a

τι να πει ο ανθρωπος..το μετανοιωσε που δηλωσε αυτο που ηθελε(και πολυ καλα εκανε για μενα)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ο άνθρωπος έχει να μπει στο φορουμ από τις 2 του μήνα,ας μην υποκινούνται απόψεις κ σκέψεις που δεν ξέρουμε αν έχει το μέλος που ποσταρε.

----------


## vasilis.a

> τι να πει ο ανθρωπος..το μετανοιωσε που δηλωσε αυτο που ηθελε(και πολυ καλα εκανε για μενα)


εννοω πως εκανε πολυ καλα  που δηλωσε στην αγγελια αυτο που ηθελε.

----------


## Lucky Witch

αααα σορρυ νόμιζα ότι καλά έκανε που μετάνιωσε αυτό που ήθελε,δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## kwstas.m

πεδια γεια σας ειχα αρκετο κερο λογο υποχρεοσεον ακιτα ψαχνο τα 3 τελευτεα χρονια αλλα η τιμες που μου λενε δεν εινε κατο απο1500 ευρο τα τελευτεα δυο χρονια πηγενο σε εναν γνοστο μου που εχει ακιτα 4 σιγκεκριμενα λευκα και τα παει σε εκθεσεις ακιτα ψαχνο επιδει εινε παρα πολι κοινονικα με αυτους που γνοριζουν και με τα πεδια αλλα θελουν και αυτα προσοχι γιατι τι το ακιτα αν νομησι οτι απιλιτε εστο και απο ενα πεδι επιτιθεται και μου εχουν δειξει τα ακιτα του γνοστουμου οτι ειναι οι καλητερι φιλακες και απο τα δυο ροτβαιλερ που εχει ακομα γενικος τα θηλικα σκυλια εινε πιο αγρια απο τα αρσενικα ετσι εινε απο τι φησι τους και επιδει μενο εξο απο τιν πολι της ναυπακτου μας εχουν ταραξι στις κλεψιες και γιαυτο θελο θηλικο ουτε για γενες το θελο ουτε να πουλισο θελο ουτε τιποτα μου αρεση αυτι η ρατσα σχεδον την ξερο και γιαυτο μπικα στον κοπο να αναρτισο το θεμα στο φορουμ σε εκτροφεια δεν παο με τιποτα ακιτα θελο οχι να παο στον μαναβει να παρο φασολια δεν θελο να βαλουν τα σκιλια τους αυτοι να πλουτιζουν και τα σκιλακια να υποφερουν το σοστο σε ενα θυλικο σκυλο σε ολι του τιν ζοη εινε μεχρι 3 γενες ανεξαρτιτα ρατσας και οχι 10-15 που τους βαζουν οι εκτροφεις για να πλουτιζουν ζηταο σηγνομη για το θεμα που αναρτισα και εκανα ορισμενους να πουν μεταξι τους ασχιμες κουβεντες η και να τσακοθουν αποτι διαβασα σηγνομη πεδια

----------


## geog87

> Παιδιά ψάχνω για θηλυκό κουτάβι ράτσας Akita χρώματος μπεζ άλλα και λευκό δεν έχω πρόβλημα.  αν ξέρετε κανέναν που να χαρίζει, ειδοποιήστε με προσωπικό με μήνυμα. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ.


καλημερα φιλε Κωστα!!!!λυπαμαι που δεν εχει βρει το σκυλακι που αναζητας τοσο καιρο... 

*********************************************

----------


## falkonis

> Οκ θα ανοιξω κι εγω ενα θεμα που θα ζηταω να μου χαρισουν παπαγαλο για να τον ταισω στο σκυλο μου. Δεν θα περιμενω κανενα αρνητικο σχολιο ομως οκ? 
> Το θεμα ειναι να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για τον σωστο τροπο αποκτησης σκυλου. Τερμα πια οι ανευθυνες γεννες και τα τσαμπα καθαροαιμα.
> Αυτα ειχα να πω. Τελος.


Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν μπαίνω τακτικά στο φόρουμ. Ορισμένοι απικρίνεται και καταδικάζεται ανθρώπους. Είναι κρίμα. Και δεν έχει σχέση η αγγελία που λες να βάλεις με την αγγελία του ανθρώπου

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου επειδη μαλλον δεν μπαινεις τακτικα , δεν θα εχεις ισως αντιληφθει οτι απο τοτε το φορουμ εχει αλλαξει κανονες , ωστε να προαγει τον πιο ευγενικο διαλογο μεταξυ των μελων του και νομιζω το εχει πετυχει σιγα σιγα και οχι τοσο γιατι ακομα υπαρχουν οι πιο αυστηροι κανονες αλλα γιατι σε ενα φορουμ με μελη ισως πολυ λιγοτερο ενεργα απο οσο τοτε , εχει γινει συναισθηση σε αυτα πως εδω προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο των φτερωτων φιλων μας , μη ξεχνωντας φυσικα και τα τετραποδα . Δεν εχουμε αυτοσκοπο αλληλοσυγκρουσεις που θα δεις ισως σε διαδικτυακους χωρους σαν καποιες ομαδες (οχι ολες φυσικα ) του facebook 

Oμως αν διαβασες ολο το θεμα , θα ειδες οτι η διαχειριση ειχε παρει θεση , που εδειχνε σεβασμο στο δικαιωμα του συγγραφεα του θεματος να κανει μια αγγελια εντος κανονων (γιατι εντος κανονων ειναι ) χωρις να απορριπτει την αποψη οτι η διαχειριση καθε ζωου πρεπει να γινεται με υπευθυνοτητα , απλα οι θεσεις καποιων μελων εδω , θα επρεπε ισως να διατυπωθουν σε αλλο θεμα (και αν ανοιγοτανε τωρα το θεμα αυτο θα γινοτανε ) 

Προσωπικα τις αποψεις μου και σαν απλο μελος και σαν διαχειριστης , τις ειχα διατυπωσει στο ποστ  11




> Ηλεκτρα εδω δεν ειμαστε για να προωθουμε τα μελη να αγοραζουν ρατσας απο εκτροφεις .Σαν να μου λες οτι πρεπει να χαριζονται μονο κοινα καναρινια και οχι αλλα πουλια ... 
> 
> Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι το να παιρνει καποιος ζωο που δεν ξερει να το φροντιζει ειναι λαθος και αν κρινεις (που πιθανοτατα συμβαινει ) οτι το συγκεκριμενο μελος που ανοιξε την αγγελια ειναι ενα απο αυτα ,αλλα και αλλα στην παρεα μας ,καθως και αλλα που θα ενδιαφερθουν για κατι παρομοιο στο μελλον ,σαφως μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα αλλο θεμα και να μας ενημερωνεις με ενα εκτενες αρθρο για το λαθος που πολλοι κανουν ,ενω παραλληλα θα μπορουσανε να εχουν καποιο αδεσποτο που στριμωχνεται σε ενα φιλοζωικο σωματειο .Οχι ομως στο παρον θεμα ,οπου ξεκαθαρα το μελος ανοιξε μια αγγελια που ειναι εντος κανονων .Αν με αυτη την αγγελια θεωρεις οτι ισως κλεινει το ματι σε εναν εμπορο εκτροφεα ωστε να του πουλησει με πμ ,το ιδιο μπορει να ισχυει για οποιονδηποτε ζητησει να του χαρισουν φθηνα αλλα και ακριβα πουλια .Με αυτο σαν δεδομενο μηπως να κλειναμε την ενοτητα των αγγελιων ή να καναμε σαν διαχειριση τον μυστικο πρακτορα για να μαθαιναμε την εξελιξη της υποθεσης ; 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω μαζι σου στον προβληματισμο σου ,αλλα τον εκφραζεις σε λαθος ενοτητα ,απαιτεις κατι εκτος κανονων και κρινεις τον διαχειριστη που τους εφαρμοζει !


ενω αλλο μελος τοτε της ομαδας 

ειχε παραθεσει και σχετικο θεμα , οπου η ΔΟ καθοδηγουσε τα μελη στη σωστη ( ηθικα ) δημιουργια αγγελιων που αφορουν ζωα  Οδηγός ανταλλαγής και δωρεάς πτηνών και άλλων ζώων



Σε αλλη αγγελια που απαντησες , ειδα που ανεφερες αρση της προυποθεσης στειρωσης .Για τους προσωπικους μου λογους , ειμαι καθετα εναντιον της στειρωσης των ζωων , οταν εφαρμοζομενη δεκαετιες τωρα , δεν λυνει κανενα προβλημα , ωστε να πει καποιος ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα . Την θεωρω υποκρισια και λαθος των πραγματικα φιλοζωων οργανωσεων να την στηριζουν , ομως την αποδεχομαι σαν καθε νομο του κρατους αν γινει επιβεβλημενη , δηλωνοντας τη διαφωνια μου .Ομως οπως ειδες σε κεινη την αγγελια , δεν απεκλεισε κανενας το μελος να την ανεβασει και να ζητα στειρωση , ασχετα αν ενα τουλαχιστον μελος της ΔΟ (εγω ) διαφωνω με την πρακτικη , γιατι απλα κανενας κανονας μας δεν απαγορευει κατι τετοιο . Οι κανονες θεσπιζονται απ το συνολο της ΔΟ κατα καιρους , αφουγκραζομενοι τις απαιτησεις του φορουμ σαν οντοτητα αλλα και των μελων του .


Ευχομαι η παρακολουθηση της καθημερινοτητας του και η διαπιστωση οτι η ΔΟ δεν επιτρεπει την προσβολη μελων απο αλλα μελη (με αυστηροτερο τροπο απο καποτε , αν αυτο χρειαστει )να σε οδηγησουν στην επιλογη να επισκεπτεσαι την παρεα συχνοτερα

----------

